# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  tìm ebook học tập!

## nguyenhaiduya

Cái này hơi ngoài lề chút nhưng mà vẫn mạo muội đc post bài để hỏi cả nhà:Có ai bít cái ebook nào viết về ứng dụng của đạo hàm hay là trang web nào có nhiều ebook về học tập thì post và đây cái nhá.Ebook có lời giải và phương pháp giải nữa thì càng tốt.^^

----------


## vipkongtu

*ứng dụng của đạo hàm*




> Cái này hơi ngoài lề chút nhưng mà vẫn mạo muội đc post bài để hỏi cả nhà:Có ai bít cái ebook nào viết về ứng dụng của đạo hàm hay là trang web nào có nhiều ebook về học tập thì post và đây cái nhá.Ebook có lời giải và phương pháp giải nữa thì càng tốt.^^


_________________________________

http://www.thuvien-ebook.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27321

http://www.chuyenquangtrung.com.vn/forums/showthread.php?tid=970

http://www.ebook.edu.vn/?page=1.14&view=5014

http://**********/mod/quiz/view.php?id=8281

http://forum.mathscope.org/showthread.php?t=5352

http://boxmath.vn/4rum/threads/4113-ứng-dụng-của-đạo-hàm

----------


## camtuseotop1

*xin cháo*

xin nội tui jok bao h có ebook đâu nha . 
bạn hãy đến lần sau rùi tím vào Download.com.vn nha

----------


## sccom123

http://www.mediafire.com/?ddxqummmemz
bạn vào đó download nhé !

----------


## bigrat96

Mấy cái đó có lời giải không nhĩ?
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
thôi rồi, cái này down xong mới bít là đã có rồi^^

----------

